# Hello from a Newbie in TN!



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to A.T. first of all, secondly nope great bow


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT -Great choice in a bow!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site. I can talk you out of a Mathews Passion.....go shoot a Bowtech Heartbreaker!


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

[x2 on the heartbreaker better faster bow for less money


QUOTE=12RingKing;1061453393]Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site. I can talk you out of a Mathews Passion.....go shoot a Bowtech Heartbreaker![/QUOTE]


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

girl.in.camo.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bftfive0 (Jul 5, 2010)

welcome


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk 
Everyone is saying the Heartbreaker is a nice bow.


----------



## girl.in.camo (Jul 23, 2011)

Going Thursday after work to shoot the heartbreaker. I'm a lefty, so it's been hard to find something out there to try before I buy. I keep reading great stuff about the heartbreaker and told my hubs I didn't want to commit to anything till I'd shot the heartbreaker. I did shoot the Razor Edge and loved it, made me want to find the heartbreaker even more! Thanks!!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome and Matthew Passion is a good bow and their is a new one as well called Matthew Jewel.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome !!!!
I shot both last night, the passion and the
Heartbreaker. I was using a 317 gr arrow
with my 25 in draw. The passion set at 51# and the 
heartbreaker set at 49# and got 233 from the passion
and 247. Soooo, I order a 50-60 Black Ops heartbreaker.
I can't wait until I get it! Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome newbie. Matthew has some great bows, pricey, but if you got the coin it's a company to look at. My bow coach shoots a Hoyt, not sure what year or model. What I have noticed is how smooth and silent it is. Generates some good speed also. Happy hunting, find what you like, shoot as many as you can before you buy. Shalom, Juanmaria.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

SARASR said:


> Welcome to A.T. first of all, secondly nope great bow


X 2 and Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, Newbie -- Welcome to the site! I love it & I'm sure you will too!
About the bow: If you can hit with it, you can get a deer with it!
See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sockethead (Jun 20, 2011)

hey welcome to the forum!


----------

